

Ruby editor? - mindfulbee

I'm looking for a text editor to save ".rb" files, but I can't find any programs out there that are free... Most are 30 day trials.<p>Is ruby installer suppose to come with a text editor program?<p>Apologies I'm just starting to code and a bit unfamiliar with how to go about this.
======
phren0logy
From Zed Shaw's "Learn Python the Hard Way":

>If a programmer tells you to use vim or emacs, tell them no. These editors
are for when you are a better programmer. All you need right now is an editor
that lets you put text into a file. We will use gedit because it is simple and
the same on all computers. Professional programmers use gedit so it's good
enough for you starting out.

~~~
SingAlong
gedit with this <https://github.com/gmate/gmate>

Been suggesting Ubuntu+gedit+gmate to my friends who are starting with
programming. It's better than the editor that ships with Windows (most in my
geographic region use windows... like 99%).

------
csarva
Any text editor will be able to save .rb files; they're just plain text files.
Also, you didn't say which OS you're on, but assuming you're on Windows,
notepad++ is a good free editor.

<http://notepad-plus-plus.org/>

------
simplify
You should try <http://sublimetext.com>

It's sort of like textmate but also cross-platform, so in theory you won't
have to learn another editor. I'd learn it myself if I wasn't already used to
textmate.

~~~
robflynn
I like this editor a lot also. Sublime Text 2 is quite nice. Enables me to use
a nice editor across all of the platforms on which I have to develop.

------
davidw
You might as well skip past all the toys and get Emacs and start on the
lifelong journey of understanding it. Vim might be worth looking at too, but
it's not my cup of tea.

------
wewyor
Since you said installer I might assume use of windows, take a look at
notepad++ (<http://notepad-plus-plus.org/>)

OS x or linux check out gedit. (<http://projects.gnome.org/gedit/> Downloads
on right side of front page.) Also available for windows, but notepad++ is a
little easier to use if you are used to windows programs.

------
vinodkd
it looks like you could use most any text editor. most os's have a default
text editor.

if you want a ruby IDE, try redcar - <http://www.redcareditor.com>.

------
th0ma5
On my Ubuntu netbook, I love GEdit
<http://grigio.org/pimp_my_gedit_was_textmate_linux>

------
jakkinabox
My setup on Ubuntu is as follows. I use a drop down terminal called Yakuake.
It drops down from the top of my screen when I press F12. From there I can
create a ruby document by typing

vim example.rb

You don't have to use or learn all of vims features straight away. I probably
use 1% of it but I like it. :w to save, :wq to save and quit.

------
gharbad
Vim has good coloring and you can add completion to it.

Do you need anything else in an editor?

~~~
mindfulbee
Thank you, Vim is definitely helpful!

------
mark_l_watson
I mostly use TextMate (OS X) and GEdit (on Linux), but perhaps 1/4 of the time
I use RubyMine because autocompletion and immediate flagging of syntax errors
can help.

------
nwmcsween
komodoedit is very nice <http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit>

------
jsavimbi
I've used Textmate for about four years now and I'm really happy with it. But
if it's not for you, just use iTerm2 and learn the Vim.

